# Security tips when travelling on Spanish motorways



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

There is an article in last week's Costa Blaca News regarding robberies on the AP7 motorway from Barcelona to Alicante.

It is suggested that holidaymakers have a look at the advice from the British Embassy site at www.ukinspain.com.

Some useful info there, not meaning to frighten anyone on here, I will be doing my usual tips, but it makes sense to be prepared

Mike


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Javea your link is in Spanish on my machine try this one

http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/news/?view=News&id=791658582


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Ken, hadn't realised I had pasted the Spanish link!  

Mike


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Re. Motorway scams. This happened to my husband and I the year before last outside I think Milan. We were on a three lane motorway and heard a very load bang. A young couple one male the other female, gesticulated towards the rear of the car. I was driving and we were in the outside lane I pulled over and they pulled over in front. Then I became suspicious and locked the car from the inside. When they realized we were not going to open the door they ran back to the car and took off. We later decided they had thrown a bottle of water at the back of the car.


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Re. Motorway scams. This happened to my husband and I the year before last outside I think Milan. We were on a three lane motorway and heard a very load bang. A young couple one male the other female, gesticulated towards the rear of the car. I was driving and we were in the outside lane I pulled over and they pulled over in front. Then I became suspicious and locked the car from the inside. When they realized we were not going to open the door they ran back to the car and took off. We later decided they had thrown a bottle of water at the back of the car.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

javea said:


> Thanks Ken, hadn't realised I had pasted the Spanish link!
> 
> Mike


Its Brian actually ....dont worry I know all about senior moments Mike


----------

